# DIY Dishwasher Detergent



## ReLearning2Live (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I recently wrote a blog post about some DIY Dishwashing detergent recipes if anyone is interested. The best recipe turned out to be about 5 cents a load vs 45 cents for Cascade Platinum. Any suggestions or other recipes to share?

Loving recipe #2!

http://sweetlifehomesteading.blogspot.com/2016/06/diy-dish-washer-detergent-recipes.html


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Any idea how this would work with hard water?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kyweaver said:


> Any idea how this would work with hard water?


I don't know about those recipes, but I use vinegar in the rinse aid dispenser. It helps with the residue and build up we were getting in the dishwasher.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If you get a film up the citric acid. I have to use double the amount of citric when I make it. 

By the way you can use unsweetened koolaide or lemon shine if you can't find citric.


----------

